# steel casement window source?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know if they are even still made. Too much maintenance, and poor energy efficiency. What is the problem with vinyl windows?? But cheap windows of any type are a poor solution to your problem. Too often, people buy big box specials or those TV ads for 12 windows for $3. You get what you pay for there, junk.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I have to agree with Bill that wanting to go back to steel casements would be much like disliking that new-fangled indoor plumbin and wanting to go back to having an out-house. It may be that the style of window they changed to does not compliment the rest of the home or that the exterior needs updating. Take a look at other similar homes in your area and see what solutions they came up with in regards to window replacement or exterior upgrades. 
But if you are set on going back to steel, do a google search... they are available in some areas.


----------



## peyton (Jan 14, 2010)

*thanks for responding*

I'm aware of the problems that the old steel casement windows present but they have several qualities other than aesthetics ... altho that is the main one. They are still being made and for insulated glass lites up to 1" thick but are very $$$. Hence the search for salvageable ones. At least one major restorer claims that ordinary laminated glass increases energy efficiency to "approach" that of double pane vinyl windows. Of course, if true, that still doesn't do anything for the energy transfer thru the steel.

And yes, the "restorer" did cheap out on vinyl windows; They are only 3 years old and I have had to replace the latching lever on at least a dozen. I can't find anything on them to identify the mfr but small wonder. They work now but have a general low quality look/feel and I don't have much confidence they will last more than a few years.

Here along the Gulf coast, our problems is *not* keeping heat in but is rather in keeping heat out. We do, however, have several months each year that call for open windows and the casement windows are ideal to catch the breezes from any direction. As stated previously tho, it is mostly a matter of aesthetics.

Peyton


----------



## seekirchersteel (Nov 8, 2010)

Peyton, we repair and restore steel casement windows all over the country and have a huge inventory of vintage windows. We have been selling vintage steel windows to people ripping out their replacements more and more. Check out our website: www.seekirchersteelwindow.com


----------

